# Impressive Speech



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have no time for politicians but I kind of like this guy!

Subject: Farage: What gives you the right to dictate to the Italian people? - YouTube






Roger.

(Apologies for putting it in Generators section!) I had a senior moment.

moderator edit;it has been removed from generators,although it is an electric speech


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Isn't he a politician?

Dick


----------



## tomm1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Regardless of loving or loathing his politics ,all credit to this guy . He is not shy at coming forward , saying what other politicians simply do not have the courage or possibly even ability to think of .


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

That makes two fans then.

Dick


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

He and Daniel Hannan seem to be the only two who tell it like it is in the Euro-peeing parliament - lots of You-tube clips for both.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I do not particularly like Nigel Farage nor do I support the policies of his party (nor of any other party per se) but I do think he cut to the essence of the argument.

What was more informative from the clip than Nigel Farage's speech was the smug dismissive disdain on the faces of the four persons that he held responsible - well maybe Barosso did it by shuffling his papers.

Did any of them speak to refute the allegations? Or as unelected technocrats do they feel they do not have to account for their actions.

I do understand they are all between a rock and a hard place but that is no excuse for ducking responsibility.

Geoff


----------

